# Paint Pattern?



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't own this guy, he's actually up for adoption, but I'm really curious about what his pattern would be considered. It'll probably be exceedingly simple for everyone to figure out, but I'm clueless when it comes to patterns. Thanks in advance to anyone who reads this, since it is really just for my curiosity.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

He is a splash overo


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you so much!! I was so confused for no apparent reason.:lol:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep on splashed white....commonly associated with deafness, so I wonder how this guy's hearing is.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Uh,I learn something new everyday. Where he's up for adoption they have requirements on the horses they halter train and saddle train so I wouldn't think so, but I guess you never know.


----------



## whitewater (Jul 9, 2011)

Splash overo for sure. Base color is chesnut/sorrel with flaxen mane and tail, because are lighter than the coat.
Any hearing abnormalities?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

From what I have read, splash only causes hearing issues when the white extends over the ears. The issues come when the inner ear has no pigment. I could be wrong, but that is what I have heard.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The white does not have to extend over the ears for there to be white on the inner ear (which is what causes the deafness).


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> The white does not have to extend over the ears for there to be white on the inner ear (which is what causes the deafness).


Correct. It's a lack of pigment inside the ear that causes deafness though it seems to occur more in relation with facial markings that near the base of the ear. Internal pigment can e really hard to actually see. My splash mares bald markings go nowhere near her ear base but she is completely deaf.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry double post....


I believe that Spooks Gotta Gun is deaf and he has not white on/over the ears. 








Spooks Gotta Gun


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's a nice looking horse. Wondering what he is though.... with the tattoo on his neck? Is he a Paint?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> That's a nice looking horse. Wondering what he is though.... with the tattoo on his neck? Is he a Paint?


Per their website:
_Casper is a 3-year old pinto gelding gathered from the Salt Wells Creek herd management area in WY on 11/10/10. He meets all the requirements of halter training and has been sacked out and saddled (but not ridden) and he ground ties. Casper has two blue eyes and stands 14-3 hands, with potential to grow another couple of inches in height. He is somewhat nervous when first approached, but once the handler gets hands on him he is fine. This flashy gelding is ready for saddle training._

It's an inmate training program from what I've read and all horses are mustangs.



Itit


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That would explain it. That is one fancy looking mustang.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep, he's from the colorado training program, same place I got my mustang and I like to check up on their new horses every once in awhile. I'm really wondering if he's deaf now though. The program has personality/conformation/health requirements that a horse has to meet before they train it or they turn them back out to pasture so I'm not really sure If they would take a deaf horse into be trained, but saying that he is only halter trained so their is some requirement he didn't meet.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Honestly deafness in horses isn't a big deal. I probably would have thought twice about buying my mare had I known ahead of time (mostly out of fear of the unknown) but now that I have her it's no problem at all. The only issue it causes at ALL for us is that I can't just call her in from pasture lol. I have to wait until she sees me or looks this way, luckily while she was with my stallion I could call him and he'd run in, usually catching her attention and if not he would run back out, circle her, and come in again. She's an easy ride, not spooky, and although 5 when I bought her nobody before me even knew she was deaf! Voice commands obviously don't work but she is very sensitive to body language and cues which makes her an excellent behaved mare all the time.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I have met a few deaf horses & training them really wasn't an issue.All where quiet trainable horses. One thing I did notice with these deaf horses they all had a more forward ear set than a normal horse.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Holy crap, he is gorgeous!!!!


----------

